

Interviewed launches to let job hunters prove what's on their resume (YC S15) - do
http://blog.ycombinator.com/interviewed-yc-s15-takes-the-guesswork-out-of-evaluating-potential-hires

======
minimaxir
Technically a dupe of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9881672](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9881672)

...which makes me confused what YC's content marketing strategy actually is.
Since TechCrunch already does exclusives for batch companies, it seems
redundant.

